# San Juan College Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security Officer*
Institution:
San Juan College

Location:
Farmington, NM

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/25/2020

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time









Requisition Number: 1221

Classification Title: Non-Exempt Support Staff GRADE 9

Regular/Temporary: Regular

Full or Part Time: Full Time

Hours Per Week: 40

Starting Salary: $28,084

Funding Type: Institutionally Funded

Job Description Summary
This position provides for the safety and security of San Juan College students, staff, faculty and visitors.

San Juan College is committed to building a diverse faculty and staff, and is an Equal Opportunity Employer. We seek an individual invested in equity and inclusiveness, who has experience with, knowledge of, and sensitivity to the needs of diverse populations.

Duties & Responsibilities

MAJOR DUTIES


Responds to calls for service.
Conducts patrols of college buildings and grounds; secure buildings and equipment; provides assistance to those in need; provides traffic control during special events and emergencies.
Responds to emergency situations, including fire alarms, burglar alarms, medical incidents and other emergency situations.
Monitors Campus Access Control and Camera Systems.
Enforces parking regulations as indicated by the Farmington Municipal Code; issues citations; appears in court as needed.
Serves as a liaison to law enforcement agencies, fire departments, emergency medical services, and other government entities.
Prepares incident reports.
Will prepare and keep daily activity logs.
May assist in training new officers.
Participates in emergency drills and training.
Conduct AED checks.
Conduct cart patrol training.
Conducts CFDC and West Campus playground inspections.
May be certified as an instructor in specialized areas to assist in supporting the goals of the department.
Assist in monthly and annual fire extinguisher inspections to ensure compliance; work with Environmental Health and Safety to coordinate repairs or replacement of fire extinguishers.
Performs related duties.
KNOWLEDGE REQUIRED BY THE POSITION


Knowledge of college policies and procedures.
Knowledge of public safety principles as related to college campuses.
Knowledge of campus security principles.
Knowledge of computers and job-related software programs.
Skill in decision making and problem solving.
Skill in the completion of a variety of reports.
Skill in oral and written communication.
Skill in interpersonal relations and in dealing with the public.
Skill in working effectively with a wide range of constituencies in a diverse community.
SUPERVISORY CONTROLS

The Shift Supervisor assigns work in terms of general instructions. The Shift Supervisor spot-checks completed work for compliance with procedures, accuracy, and the nature and propriety of the final results.

GUIDELINES

Guidelines include San Juan College behavioral conduct codes; related local, state and federal laws; OSHA guidelines; the San Juan County Emergency Operations Plan; and college and department policies and procedures. These guidelines are generally clear and specific, but may require some interpretation in application.

COMPLEXITY/SCOPE OF WORK


The work consists of related campus security duties. The necessity of preparing for unforeseen emergencies contributes to the complexity of the position.
The purpose of this position is to provide for the security of college students, staff, faculty, visitors and property. Success in this position contributes to provision of safe campus environment.
CONTACTS


Contacts are typically with co-workers, other college personnel, faculty, staff, representatives of local law enforcement and emergency response agencies, students, and members of the general public.
Contacts are typically to give or exchange information, to resolve problems, to provide services, or to motivate or influence persons.
PHYSICAL DEMANDS/ WORK ENVIRONMENT


The work is typically performed while intermittently sitting, standing, stooping, or walking. The employee occasionally lifts light and heavy objects, climbs ladders, and utilizes the sense of smell.
The work is typically performed in an office and outdoors, occasionally in cold or inclement weather.
Must successfully complete annual certifications/re-certifications in Defensive Tactics, Taser, and OC Spray.
SUPERVISORY AND MANAGEMENT RESPONSIBILITY

This position may have functional supervision over assigned personnel for special events, training, or emergency situations.

Qualifications
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS


High school diploma or equivalent is required.
One year of public safety experience working as security officer; police/law enforcement; corrections officer or position directly related to the occupation is required.
Must demonstrate work experience and education sufficient to thoroughly understand and be able to answer questions and resolve problems.
Possession of or ability to readily obtain a valid driver's license issued by the State of New Mexico for the type of vehicle or equipment operated.
Ability to pass a drug screen and Criminal Background Check.
Special Instructions to Applicants
VALUES STATEMENT

San Juan College is committed to serving the needs of our students through a process of continuous quality improvement. We uphold and affirm the following iCARE values:


Innovation
Collaboration
Accountability
Respect
Excellence
This position will remain open until filled, with an application review date of August 14, 2020.

Open Date: 08/03/2020

Open Until Filled: Yes

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
San Juan College

Online App. Form:
https://sanjuancollege.peopleadmin.com/postings/4107


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

$28k?
Are they high?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Sooty said:


> $28k?
> Are they high?


Have you ever been to Farmington?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The thing is, I understand they have the FULL support of two students but the rest are demanding that their flashlights be taken away.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Sooty said:


> $28k?
> Are they high?


Cost of living out there is a lot lower.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

yeah daz be like $38K bak heeyah!


----------

